# what is best food for geos



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

what is best foods for geos to bring out color


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> what is best food for goes to bring out color


I think NLS is a good start or gut loaded Live/Frozen Brine Shrimp work well. Any live or frozen food for sure. You can also use Vita-Chem as well.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> I think NLS is a good start or gut loaded Live/Frozen Brine Shrimp work well. Any live or frozen food for sure. You can also use Vita-Chem as well.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


i have some of this so thats good lol


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody else


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i don't really think they're too picky, just some small sinking pellets that they can get when they sift through the sand will be fine


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i feed bloodworms , nls 1mm sinking pellets and tropical flake food


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

that's fine although i really don't like using bloodworms because they're 90% water. There's very little protein in bloodworms so your fish don't grow as quickly.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> that's fine although i really don't like using bloodworms because they're 90% water. There's very little protein in bloodworms so your fish don't grow as quickly.


krill would be better hey ?


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

i would say so


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

delete post


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hgi said:


> delete post


?????????????????


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey fishtanks,

i use NLS pellets & flakes & even little chunks of prawn.

they will eat almost any basic fish food.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

As ben had said, they pretty well eat anything. Mine ate pellets as they hit the water but some will wait for the food to hit bottom and sift. Just make sure they are sinking pellets. Also, as the fish get bigger, switch up to bigger pellets. Just makes feeding so much easier. 

Personally I've been using NLS Thera A and Dainichi Ultima Krill. I don't feed frozen much....maybe some mysis on the rare occasion. Mysis is pretty awesome but is a bit messy. I find that most pellets provide plenty of nutrition but my personal take is that variety is good. I also toss in some Colorbits and the occasional bunch of spirulina flakes. The geos aren't picky, out of all my fish.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna want them to breed so was wondering best food for them to promote the breeding .


----------

